

Ask HN:  How exactly can I clone HN for another industry? - wrobbins

I&#x27;m a high school student and am curious as to how HN was cloned (banker news, coinspotting).  I&#x27;m sure the front end stuff is simple, but what about back end?  What about IP infringements?
======
t0
HN is open source. You can download from Github and install it yourself.
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

~~~
wrobbins
Awesome. Thanks for the info!

------
krrishd
Hi,

I'm actually a building a network for teen/high school development at
[http://teen2geek.com](http://teen2geek.com), and one of the things that is
part of the initiative is a social news application not too different from HN
to discuss teen and high school development. I would love to have you on
board, whether it be as a user, or as an open-source contributor considering
you are in high school :) We already have a group of high schoolers working on
this, and I would love to have you on the core team if you're interested
(email in profile).

To answer your question, Telesc.pe is gaining popularity, although I'm
refraining from using it in favor of Lamer News, simply because Telescope is
not as established and runs on Meteor, which isn't even 1.0 and does not heed
to progressive enhancement principles.

\- Krish

------
bliti
HN is just a basic web CRUD. Something you could build in many languages
without much trouble. You don't even need to write code due to the amount of
free web discussion boards available. What sets apart HN is the community.
That is the hardest thing to develop.

------
srgpqt
Even though HN is open source, you might want to use a more "modern" and
approachable project like
[https://github.com/jcs/lobsters](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters)

